# Unbelievable Youtube Video



## jimdoc (Feb 17, 2012)

Unbelievable, this is why everybody thinks they are going to be rich with a couple computers.
Her testing skills will have her believing that everything is 24K.

Motherboard 24Kt Gold? How Much Gold? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zEBUclZOyA&lc=MKL1JVnhfMl2sV3Ga_GvPmGfn6w8kAwhcZ_8-fNQwh8&context=G2a397f5FAAAAAAAAAAA&feature=g-all-c

Gold in computers?!?! Scrapping a Motherboard! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=And5I9HUCg4&feature=related

Jim


----------



## Palladium (Feb 17, 2012)

That's priceless.


----------



## kelly (Feb 17, 2012)

I can't believe she's not blonde. I bet with her testing skills, people will be lining up to sell her their jewelry.


----------



## jeneje (Feb 18, 2012)

They are...let me see here...oh yeah what my mother used to say, one born every day! :lol: 
Ken


----------



## ericrm (Feb 18, 2012)

yeah 
now 1 000 000 poeple more think that you can scrap or snip 30$ of gold from mobo ,
yeah
thats good for business
i just wish i could see her face when she got the response, sorry mam but in your pins your are worh 42 cent of gold ,plz dont make us loose our time again


----------



## jeneje (Feb 18, 2012)

You know after thinking about this, the doctors and hospitals will be doing alot of buisness for burns and such. I can't see intelligent people doing this on a mother board for that little money, but i have seen stranger things through. 
Ken


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 18, 2012)

I see the scrap gold prices on feebay going up more :shock: 

Tom C.


----------



## glondor (Feb 18, 2012)

Pump and dump.


----------



## joem (Feb 18, 2012)

Actually I have been following this you tuber for quite awhile and have referred her to pcb buyers in her area. They make their income solely on scrap and resell online and at the scrapyard. Given the benefit she is ill informed but has good intentions.


----------



## samuel-a (Feb 19, 2012)

joem said:


> Actually I have been following this you tuber for quite awhile and have referred her to pcb buyers in her area. They make their income solely on scrap and resell online and at the scrapyard. Given the benefit she is ill informed but has good intentions.




I'll second that, joem.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 19, 2012)

I am sure she has good intentions also. But she is misleading her followers who watch her believing that she knows what she is talking about. And some of the comments by other you-tubers in her other videos are way out there. 

Has she checked out the forum yet? She has some studying to do, and maybe some editing, or replacing some of her videos

Jim


----------



## joem (Feb 19, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> I am sure she has good intentions also. But she is misleading her followers who watch her believing that she knows what she is talking about. And some of the comments by other you-tubers in her other videos are way out there.
> 
> Has she checked out the forum yet? She has some studying to do, and maybe some editing, or replacing some of her videos
> 
> Jim



I have invied her to the GRF and she is open to all semsible comments.


----------



## samuel-a (Feb 19, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> I am sure she has good intentions also. But she is misleading her followers who watch her believing that she knows what she is talking about. And some of the comments by other you-tubers in her other videos are way out there.
> 
> Has she checked out the forum yet? She has some studying to do, and maybe some editing, or replacing some of her videos
> 
> Jim




I have commented on her video yesterday and reduced the expectations... 
She now have a large comment (in the video) that basically says how wrong the info is.

On a side note,
She's recognizing her mistakes and admitting them publicly, i think it's a real show of character.


----------

